# The three Muskateers!



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Obi, Lolly & Millie taking Clare, Janet & Julie on a walk around Hurst Castle


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Brilliant, all so different but all so cockapoo!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Love it ... happy cockapoo walking xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Love it ... happy cockapoo walking xxx


Snap JoJo!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Great photos!

Clare and Bertie


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

And then Oakley arrived!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

That's just brilliant! What a lovely picture


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Then JoJo, Honey & Picnic arrived   lol 

I wish xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

OK, so now I'm getting really jealous!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

How do you keep them all in the same place?!?! if it was Vincent he'd have jumped on all the dogs first then tried to jump on all the people for hugs!
He's such a diva :/

ps they're all so gorgeous!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Lovely pictures! I see Janet has cockapoo paw prints down her jeans ha ha.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> And then Oakley arrived!


......and it wasn't even planned. We just walked round the corner & there you all were.

It was fab to meet you all, our own mini meet  

Oakley is worn out now & having a snooze!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

What a great way to spend your time.. like Colin I'm jealous... you've nearly got the full range there ladies xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey Maria
We're waiting for hubbies photos, the ones he took with his wizzo camera 

It has to be the strangest Poo Mini Meet ever, Hurst Castle is pretty much in the middle of no where.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Here you go Julie. Hubby wished he had more time with them all


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely .. What wonderful pics of your poos  Hope you had time for coffee & cake ladies xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Maria, fab photos. Look I can see Millie's curls, definitely a wizzo camera. Thanks for a million times.

Alas JoJo no time for coffee and cakes, we we're running out of time on our car park ticket and had to grab the ferry boat back too.

Ruth, I think luck not judgement kept them all nice and still. And Clare at the start had stook behind me keeping their attention whilst I snapped away


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Even without coffee & cake .. what a fab time  I love cake but love cockapoos most xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Fab pictures Maria! I still can't believe we were sitting there and you just appeared around the corner...it's a small world indeed! Lovely to meet you and your family and of course the gorgeous Oakley. He's even lovelier in the fur than his photos


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lovely photos of gorgeous Poos


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Fab pictures Maria! I still can't believe we were sitting there and you just appeared around the corner...it's a small world indeed! Lovely to meet you and your family and of course the gorgeous Oakley. He's even lovelier in the fur than his photos


Thanks Clare, it was a lovely surprise to meet all of you too. Obi is such a lovely boy & it was great to see him so healthy & full of beans


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Great pictures! I am so jealous that you all have cockapoo friends to walk with!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Great photos and all of the Cockapoos look fabulous! What a nice mini meet you had


----------

